# Finally



## derrick (17 Jul 2014)

Well i finally got round to doing the club time trial, not manged to get to one in time, but i left work early Wednesday afternoon rode over to Brickendon with one of the other guys, there were 12 of us turned up, quite a hilly course, i was second man off and went for it, the first part was all down hill then a sharp left along a flattish bit of road, then another left onto Robins nest hill, that was the really hard bit thought my lungs where going to burst,  another left turn at the top onto a road with a few ups and downs mostly up then round the last bend towards the finish and straight onto a really steep hill, was not to long but long enough it did hurt was nice to see the finishing line.
Carried on riding very slowly for a few hundred yards to catch my breath, if i had stopped straight away i would have fallen over. when everybody had finished all had a bit of a chat, one of the fast lads let me ride his TT bike, that is a hard position to ride in, and the bike felt so twitchy, after that 6 of us cycled the 14 miles back to Enfield where we had a couple of pints to quench our thirst, we were joined by my other half, then bike went into the back of the car and she drove me home, a really great evening.
http://www.strava.com/activities/166904801
http://www.strava.com/activities/166904803
Official time was 27mins 41 secs


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Jul 2014)

Good job, my man!


----------



## Herzog (19 Jul 2014)

derrick said:


> Well i finally got round to doing the club time trial, not manged to get to one in time, but i left work early Wednesday afternoon rode over to Brickendon with one of the other guys, there were 12 of us turned up, quite a hilly course, i was second man off and went for it, the first part was all down hill then a sharp left along a flattish bit of road, then another left onto Robins nest hill, that was the really hard bit thought my lungs where going to burst,  another left turn at the top onto a road with a few ups and downs mostly up then round the last bend towards the finish and straight onto a really steep hill, was not to long but long enough it did hurt was nice to see the finishing line.
> Carried on riding very slowly for a few hundred yards to catch my breath, if i had stopped straight away i would have fallen over. when everybody had finished all had a bit of a chat, one of the fast lads let me ride his TT bike, that is a hard position to ride in, and the bike felt so twitchy, after that 6 of us cycled the 14 miles back to Enfield where we had a couple of pints to quench our thirst, we were joined by my other half, then bike went into the back of the car and she drove me home, a really great evening.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/166904801
> http://www.strava.com/activities/166904803
> Official time was 27mins 41 secs



Good ride (especially the one to the pub!!). Hard earned pints are always the best


----------



## derrick (24 Jul 2014)

Second TT done, liking these a lot, got my other half and her mate to do a 2 up TT, they both enjoyed but they did suffer, i think next week they will do it solo no they know the course. took a few seconds out of last weeks time so that's good, would never have thought i would be time trialing at my age.


----------

